# 2016 NFAA Outdoor Nationals



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Following "hot off the press" from NFAA!

2016 Outdoor Nationals to Continue Recent Tradition of 3-5 Day Format 
At the request of the Darrington Archers and the Washington State Archery Association, the National Field Archery Association Council has voted to hold a 3-5 day tournament format at the 2016 Outdoor National Field Championships, July 25-29. 

The 3-5 day tournament format features 2 alternating field and hunter rounds and a single animal round. Junior and Amateur divisions must shoot at least 1 of each round, but may shoot any number or combination of the 5 days. Only 1 score in each round will count towards final scores. Tentative schedule is Monday-Field, Tuesday-Hunter, Wednesday-Field, Thursday-Hunter and Friday-Animal. Professional divisions will shoot Wednesday through Friday. Register prior to July 12, 2016 to take advantage of the early registration fee. 

Click here http://nfaausa.us6.list-manage.com/...808cfb710acbd9cd84&id=c3cac1ab25&e=48ead6dfc6 to view target size and shooting distance for all age divisions. Please see pages 27-28 of the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws for full field round rules. http://nfaausa.us6.list-manage.com/...808cfb710acbd9cd84&id=3d25e9a3cf&e=48ead6dfc6


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Great step in the right direction. I really think this should be strictly a 3 day tournament, but JMO


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well if you like the 3/5 day tournament then I would suggest you have your State Director turn in an agenda item making this the preferred format and not the exception.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> Well if you like the 3/5 day tournament then I would suggest you have your State Director turn in an agenda item making this the preferred format and not the exception.


amen


----------



## forthill (Nov 15, 2013)

I can live with and even possibly could come to like the 3/5 day format, but for this format to provide the most flexibility to archers and draw the maximum crowd the animal round would be best shot on Wed. This would allow archers to shoot the Mon. -Wed. part of the week or shoot the Wed - Fri. Half of the week and still complete one round of each type. This would still allow the professional archers to shoot the mandatory Wed. - Fri. rotation. I think the true advantage to this format is to only require 3 days for the event allowing more people to participate. By scheduling above it would also allow the max. flexibility in travel requirements.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Well if you like the 3/5 day tournament then I would suggest you have your State Director turn in an agenda item making this the preferred format and not the exception.


Yep.... I think the NFAA should stick to their guns, if people want it to only be 3 days, then change it to 3 days only then. AS it sits with the 3-5 format, it is possible to not shoot against your competition. Mulligan days are ridiculous for a National Championship also. Make it 3 or make it 5 and count all rounds. So if I go and shoot a great field round and Hunter round on Mon and Tuesday, I sit in camp wed and Thursday and then shoot Friday's animal round. My competition only shows up for Wed thru Friday and we only shoot the animal round together? Wrong. All rounds should count and all rounds should be against/with your competition. Just my humble opinion, and will be submitting my proposal to my new State director when I get moved to Texas soon.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If the majority wants 3 day tournament make it Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday so that way every body shots under the same weather conditions & with there computation.
The other thing should get rid of the animal round & if want a lessor # of arrows shot the lake of the Woods round as that is only 60 arrows for score. The animal round should have been abanded back in the late 70's.


----------



## KASWI (Jan 24, 2009)

Absolutely agree about the animal round. Anything else would an improvement. Time for something new.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with the Animal Round being moved to Wednesday. Will need to stay til Friday as it now stands. Would give three days in a row for all. Not sure about turning in best score of two rounds shot. Can I have a re- take of my poor Vegas Round, please? Looking forward to attending for my first time. As far as shooting againsr/with my competition, I do that everyday. It's me!


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

On page 88, of the constitution and bylaws it says starting in 2006 that the event will be a 5 day event, Monday through Friday. Every National that I shot so far in Darrington was Wednesday through Sunday.

Also, on page 88. it says that if the event is a 3/5 day event, the animal round will be on Wednesday. Every one I have shot, the animal was on Day 5.

Anyways, why did this Monday through Friday format come about? What other NFAA, or USAA, event go during the week, and have no portion through the weekend?

I can't believe how low the number of people that have signed up so far for the nationals. I am pretty sure that this is because it is Monday through Friday. Some people have been saying that it is because it was originally announced that it was a 5 day event. Well in my first nationals in 2007, it was a 5 day event (Wednesday through Sunday), and it was well attended.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Pete up until 2006 it has always been a 5 day tournament starting on Monday ending on Friday with the animal round. The 3 day 5 day is the new way. For a little more info at Darrington there was a hand vote in the stadium with about 300 of us there. The vote for 3 day 5 day was overwhelmingly voted down with about 20 people voting for the three day five day. 275+ voting for 5 day. I do agree having two mulligan days is ridiculous. Either make it five days or three days.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't start shooting nationals until 2007. It was a 5 day shoot, Wednesday through Sunday then. The other ones I shot at Darrington since was Wednesday through Sunday. I too prefer a 5 day format.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> If the majority wants 3 day tournament make it Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday so that way every body shots under the same weather conditions & with there computation.
> The other thing should get rid of the animal round & if want a lessor # of arrows shot the lake of the Woods round as that is only 60 arrows for score. The animal round should have been abanded back in the late 70's.


 your post is a great ideal but to be honest it falls on deaf ears to the nfaa .but I am in agreement with what you posted !with one change for the working class people make it Thursday,friday and Saturday, for me I am retired but some working people don`t have that much time to take off work that easy?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

For those coming to the NFAA Outdoor Nationals, there are some fun things to do in the area, both before and after the "main event".









The Northwest Run-Archery Classic will be on 24 July at Bellingham. This is similar to Biathlon, with running and archery combined.









Cedar River Bowmen's "Bownanza" is a 3D event with lots of special extras (raffles and door prizes) and novelty shoots added.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Also, registration for the NFAA Outdoor Nationals seems to be coming in REAL SLOW this year. As of this morning there were less than 200 registered!

Registration is online on the NFAA website here: https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/outdoor-field-nationals/ (use the "Registration" link in the red bar at the top of the page).

OR if you prefer to print and mail in your registration, here is a copy of the paper form:









Note that the pre-registration deadline is 11 July 2016, and the late-registration penalty is $50!

Please register and come shoot this beautiful and challenging range.

For those with questions about the range and accommodations (lodging), the Darrington website has some information: 
https://www.darringtonarchers.com/tournaments-meetings-events.html 

Or you can ask questions here and I will answer (until 7/16, when I'm going offline for the shoot)!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Registration for the event is finally past 240 ... lets hope it goes much higher.

I visited the Darrington range this week, and things are looking GREAT. The inner camping area is nicely mowed and trimmed, and the practice range (including the special CUB practice bales) is well mowed also. I'll attach some photos.

As we were leaving, other people were arriving for a work party this weekend. And I'll be going back up on the 17th to work some more and MAYBE get in some practice.







Here is the Clubhouse







Firepit for evening gatherings







Special Cubs-only practice area







Map of the five ranges and area

I've been told the Community Center will be serving breakfast each day, and also dinner for the first four days.

The Hawks Nest diner and sports bar has some great breakfast fare, wide menu of sandwiches, and some dinner entrees, plus a beer garden. Their regular opening time is 8 AM, but we've asked them to open at 6 AM on the shoot days for breakfast.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

An awesome venue. I thoroughly enjoyed my trip there in 2007. I can't wait to get back in a few years.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Coyote #14, awesome target.*


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

forthill said:


> I can live with and even possibly could come to like the 3/5 day format, but for this format to provide the most flexibility to archers and draw the maximum crowd the animal round would be best shot on Wed. This would allow archers to shoot the Mon. -Wed. part of the week or shoot the Wed - Fri. Half of the week and still complete one round of each type. This would still allow the professional archers to shoot the mandatory Wed. - Fri. rotation. I think the true advantage to this format is to only require 3 days for the event allowing more people to participate. By scheduling above it would also allow the max. flexibility in travel requirements.


This is the way it should be scheduled so amateurs are not mandated to stay the entire 5 days if they wish to still compete.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

equilibrium said:


> *Coyote #14, awesome target.*


I don't remember - what is special about Coyote 14?


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Mr. Roboto said:


> I don't remember - what is special about Coyote 14?


*It's the 65yd Field or the 64,59,55 and 52yd Hunter walk-up. It's down hill, with a side hill with 100' trees all around you. The view is awesome and intimidating. The visual perspective make even the target look small. It's target #28. That place is so big and spread out, I feel like an ant walking around there.*


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*I don't know.....it's #14, no #28, 14,28,14.........I'm wig-wam. Teepee, wig-wam, Teepee.........I'm two tents. 
I was weed whacking all day.....not sure but, now I'm back on thinking it's #14.......*


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I know the target - its a fun one. I just didn't know the target number. One thing for sure, is that we will all get to shoot it at least once


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Is the 2017 outdoors nationals in Yankton SD


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes it is


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

redman said:


> Is the 2017 outdoors nationals in Yankton SD


Yes, and it will be just three days, Friday - Saturday - Sunday.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Only 3 days. Sad. I will attend if I'm still kicking.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Why only 3 days going all that way for only 3 days How is the range at Yanton is it out in field or in woods with up and down hills . I like the old 5 day for score for all .


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

redman said:


> Why only 3 days going all that way for only 3 days How is the range at Yanton is it out in field or in woods with up and down hills . I like the old 5 day for score for all .


A combination of both. Way more open than Darrington. I've never shot back east so I don't know how open that is. http://www.yanktonarcherycomplex.org/page/overall-outdoor-map


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

redman said:


> Why only 3 days going all that way for only 3 days How is the range at Yanton is it out in field or in woods with up and down hills . I like the old 5 day for score for all .


Yankton's ranges are quite flat and open, with only few smaller and young trees. They have tried to create SOME terrain by moving dirt around with equipment, and have also built some shooting platforms.

The website AKDoug cites has some diagrams and aerial photos. 

Some high points of the Yankton site are lodging options at the Best Western Kelly Inn (immediately adjacent to the ranges) or at several other hotels / motels / B&B in Yankton. Also there is a KOA campground adjacent to the ranges, and other campgrounds in the vicinity. And the Easton Archery Center and NFAA Archery Museum are cool.

Maybe since we've started talking about 2017 Outdoor Nationals, we should take that info into a new thread?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

some pics of Yankton 2014 Nationals. Pretty Flat. Ranges were nice & you do run a stretch of out in the sun on a few targets (4-5 we encountered). Over all I enjoyed the ranges I shot. I shot Pa. 2015 & definitely more hills & plenty of trees. Never made Wa... I'm guessing more central locations make it better for attendance & I'm all for that but I wish it was still the 5 day agenda.


----------

